# Savage model 210



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Anybody have one of the Model 210 Savages?

What is your option of them. If you don't have one it don't count.

 Al


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I almost bought one. Don't like the location of the saftey. If you have gloves on you can't get your thumb on it


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Where is the saftey located?

 Al


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

on top in a depression that the bolt slide in. It is recessed in there a long ways. I just looked at one yesterday, and I had a hard time working it without gloves and warm hands. It would be hard with gloves or cold fingers.

All reports that I have read say they are very accurate. I also was disappointed that it didn't have a clip


----------

